# construction staging area



## silky1972

Hola a todxs

Una más para mi traducción al español sobre pavimentos. 

Estoy buscando esta frase, que aparece en el contexto de la estabilización del suelo en zonas de tránsito medio, como rutas de acceso de tránsito liviano, áreas de estacionamiento y "*construction staging areas".*

Encontré la definición: "A *construction staging area* is a physical location used for the storage of construction related equipment and materials". ¿Saben cómo se dice en español?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Bevj

¿Sería una 'zona de almacenaje'?


----------



## Benzene

_I suggest "a *construction staging area* is a physical location [...]" = "un *área de preparación* de la construcción es un lugar físico [...]".

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## Bevj

Hola Benzene
¿Y "_used for the *storage *of construction related equipment and materials_"?


----------



## silky1972

¡Muchas gracias! Creo que voy a ir por "área de almacenamiento de materiales", a menos que a alguien se le ocurra algo mejor... 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Alfonso Chíncaro

La dificultad de esta consulta estriba en que la construcción es una actividad que emplea mucha mano de obra local y muchas veces usan términos según la convención de cada lugar.

En el Perú es común usar el nombre "almacén", siendo este un espacio mayormente bajo techo y con dimensiones similares a las de una tienda comercial mediana. Es común guardar en almacén material de construcción manejable, como accesorios, herramientas y a veces montones de tierra o pilas de ladrillos.

También se suele usar el término "depósito" cuando se trata de un espacio abierto en que se colocan diversos materiales y maquinarias a usar en la obra. Los materiales se encuentran aquí en gran cantidad y suelen recogerse con maquinas.

Un saludo.


----------



## silky1972

Muchas gracias nuevamente, Alfonso. ¿Te parece acertada mi opción "área de almacenamiento (o depósito) de materiales"?


----------



## Pablo75

Hola silky

No encuentro una equivalencia directa para "construction staging area" y tampoco estoy seguro del alcance de la definición. En Wikipedia la definición es un poco más amplia, ver Staging Area.

Generalmente el almacenamiento de materiales en obra se llama "acopio", y a esta área la llamaría "área de acopio". Además, como "staging" lo asocio con "stage" (etapa), pienso que es un acopio que se traslada o repite cada cierta distancia para abastecer cada etapa de una obra lineal, como pueden ser obras viales o de infraestructura. Por eso, puede llamarse "área de acopio en obra" o "acopio en pié de obra", para distinguirlo de un acopio central principal.

Ahora si el sitio, además de almacenamiento tiene funciones de preparación, como propone Benzene, ya no sería un acopio sino un obrador, obrador secundario si hay otro principal, u obrador móvil si es uno sólo que se desplaza con el frente de obra.

Saludos


----------



## silky1972

"Área de acopio en obra" está perfecto, Pablo. 

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## MEG VII

Llegué un poco tarde a este intercambio pero me gustaría saber qué opinan los expertos en cuando al término "campamento de la obra" que se usa en Chile para "staging". Este concepto engloba varios aspectos incluyendo almacenaje y oficinas, comedores, etc.


----------

